# [WoW] Waffenverzauberungen



## klausbyte (19. Juni 2005)

Hier eine Liste mit allen Waffenverzauberungen und wie sie leuchten(was wohl die häufigste frage ist) und wieviel sie kosten.

Häufigkeit sagt wie oft sie pro durchschnittlichem Gegner proccen.
Proc = in erscheinung treten.


Wie oft eine Waffe proct ist nicht abhängig vom Wafefnspeed, das kommt pro Minute. 
Hat man zweimal die gleiche verzauberung (dual wield) hat man die doppelte chance.


Es darf diskutiert werden, ich kann wohl alle fragen beantworten ^^
zutaten hinzuschreiben war mir dann doch zu blöd ^^

wer auf arthas so ne verzauberung auf allyseite braucht kann mich (nick:  banni) anwispern.

*wichtigtu*


*Lebendiebstahl (lifesteal)*
Chance: 30 Leben abzuziehen und sie einem selbst zuführen
Häufigkeit: 3-5 mal 
Leuchten: Lila 
Proc: Grünes Wölkchen
Kosten: 100-125g


*Kreuzfahrer (crusader)*
Chance: +100 Stärke, um 100 geheilt
Häufigkeit: 1-2 mal
Leuchten: Grau
Proc: Oranger Buff mit zwei gekreuzten schwertern
Kosten: 90-100g

*Damage +3/+4/+5 auf einhand, +5/+7/+9 auf zweihand*
Chance: Wert der auf min + maxdamage aufgerechnet wird. gut für höheren maxdamage (einige skills). +Waffenschaden geteilt durch Waffenspeed = zuwachs an dps.
Häufigkeit: permanent
Leuchten: schwach blau, bis stark blau
Kosten: +3/+5 5g, +4/+7 12-15g, +5 einhand 50g, +9 zweihand 35g

*Unheilige Waffe (unholy)*
Chance: Gegner zu verfluchen, 15% weniger nahkampfschaden von ihm für 15 Sekunden
Häufigkeit: 1-2mal 
Leuchten: 2 Grüne Totenköpfe die um die Waffe kreisen und beim laufen Spuhren hinter sich herziehen
Kosten: 20-30g

*Feurige Waffe (fiery)*
Chance: auf 40 extraschaden
Häufigkeit: alle 3-5 Sekunden
Leuchten: durchdringend, in roten Schwällen
Proc: feuerwölkchen
Kosten: 20-27g

*Eisiger Hauch (icy chill)*
Chance: Gegner zu slowen. auf 75% des bewegungs und angrifsfspeeds
häufigkeit: 1-2 mal, hällt 10 sekunden
Leuchten: Reines Weiss
Kosten: 45-60g

*Dämonentöten*
Chance: Dämonen zu stunnen
häufigkeit: 3-4mal
Leuchten: orange 
Kosten: 5-7g

*Wildtiertöten (+2/+6)*
Chance: Wie +Damage, gillt halt nur beim Kämpfen gegen wildtiere
häufigkeit: permanent
Leuchten: rot
Kosten: +2: < 1g +6 3-5g

*Elementargeisttöten(+6)*
Chance: Wie +Damage, gillt halt nur bei Kämpfen gegen Elementargeister
häufigkeit: permanent
Leuchten: blutrot
Kosten: 4-6g





*+ Intelligenz (zweihänder, stäbe), (+3/+9)*
Permanente Erhöhung der Intelligenz
Leuchten: +9 Leuchtet Gelb
Kosten: 60-80g

*+ Willenskraft zweihänder, stäbe), (+3/+9)*
Permanente Erhöhung der Willenskraft
Leuchten: +9 Leuchtet Gelb
Kosten: 60-80g

*+ Heilzauber*
+55 Auf alle Heilzauber
Leuchten: leicht weiss/gräulich
Kosten: 220-250g

*+ Spelldamage*
+30 Auf alle Schadenszauber
Leuchten: leicht weiss/gräulich
Kosten: 220-250g


----------



## Bond007 (20. Juni 2005)

Wo dropt denn das Rezept für Spelldmg?


----------



## regenschirm (20. Juni 2005)

Kann man damage auch 2 mal auf eine 1H-Waffe verzaubern, und hat man dann z.B. 2 x +5 Schaden?


----------



## Rabowke (20. Juni 2005)

regenschirm am 20.06.2005 09:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man damage auch 2 mal auf eine 1H-Waffe verzaubern, und hat man dann z.B. 2 x +5 Schaden?


nein, jede verzauberung ist "einzigartig" und überschreibt den vorherigen effekt dieser waffe.

ansonsten: schöne liste klausbyte 

solch ein reichhaltiges angebot hätte ich auch gerne, aber das problem ist das auf forscherliga wenig spieler sind, d.h. wenig rezepte im AH & wenn die mal drin sind ( wie z.b. dämonentöten ) gehen die für unsummen weg.  

und zeit zum selber 'farmen' hab ich nicht, vorallem ist ja nicht gesagt das du die auch findest.


----------



## Tyrael (20. Juni 2005)

Bond007 am 20.06.2005 09:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo dropt denn das Rezept für Spelldmg?



Molten Core würde ich tippen...

Hier noch eine (engl.) Liste die Klaubytes ergänzen sollte - Preise sind natürlich Serverabhängig.


----------



## regenschirm (20. Juni 2005)

> Hat man zweimal die gleiche verzauberung (dual wield) hat man die doppelte chance.


Wie soll man dann die obige Aussage vom Klausbyte verstehen?


----------



## klausbyte (20. Juni 2005)

regenschirm am 20.06.2005 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> > Hat man zweimal die gleiche verzauberung (dual wield) hat man die doppelte chance.
> 
> 
> Wie soll man dann die obige Aussage vom Klausbyte verstehen?



wenn du zweihändig bist, und auf zwei einhandwaffen die gleiche verzauberung z.b. kreuzfahrer hast, kommt die doppelt so oft.


hast du aber z.b. crusader und lebendiebstahl oder feurige waffe (klassische schurken-kombination) dann kommt halt crusader so oft wie crusader normal kommt, und feurige waffe genauso oft wie es normal kommt


----------



## regenschirm (20. Juni 2005)

klausbyte am 20.06.2005 11:05 schrieb:
			
		

> regenschirm am 20.06.2005 10:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, mit doppelt hast du zwei 1H-Waffen gemeint. Jetzt ist klar. Danke!


----------



## archwizard80 (20. Juni 2005)

Kurze Frage, die + Heilzauber (+55 Auf alle Heilzauber) oder + Spelldamage
funktioniert bei allen Waffen ?


----------



## Vordack (20. Juni 2005)

regenschirm am 20.06.2005 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> > Hat man zweimal die gleiche verzauberung (dual wield) hat man die doppelte chance.
> 
> 
> Wie soll man dann die obige Aussage vom Klausbyte verstehen?



Schätze mal er meint wenn z.B ein Schurke 2 Dolche benutzt und beide Verzaubert sind, hat er doch gut beschrieben.

Danke@Klausbyte für die schöne Liste.


----------



## klausbyte (20. Juni 2005)

archwizard80 am 20.06.2005 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze Frage, die + Heilzauber (+55 Auf alle Heilzauber) oder + Spelldamage
> funktioniert bei allen Waffen ?


jep. das is halt nett für n magierschwert oder priester dolch/kolben

auf zweihand würd ich 9 int immer vorziehen (was ich auch habe auf meinem argentumkreuzfahrer  http://www.thottbot.com/?i=19796 auf den ich ziemlihc stolz bin )


----------



## archwizard80 (20. Juni 2005)

klausbyte am 20.06.2005 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> archwizard80 am 20.06.2005 11:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich werd es vielleicht für meinen Schamanen benutzen, der kämpft immer mit Einhandaxt und Schild.


----------



## Bond007 (20. Juni 2005)

Tyrael am 20.06.2005 10:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Bond007 am 20.06.2005 09:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo, dropt MC... komischerweise nicht bei uns


----------



## kaioshin (20. Juni 2005)

klausbyte am 19.06.2005 23:02 schrieb:
			
		

> *Feurige Waffe (fiery)*
> Chance: auf 40 extraschaden
> Häufigkeit: alle 3-5 Sekunden
> Leuchten: durchdringend, in roten Schwällen
> ...




wirklich alle 3-5 sekunden? weil dann wär das ja eine der besten +dmg verzauberungen o_O


----------



## klausbyte (20. Juni 2005)

kaioshin am 20.06.2005 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 19.06.2005 23:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ist es au.

bei nem 3.2 speed zweihänder (barbarische klinge) kommt das jeden 2ten oder 3ten schlag. crittet sogar manchmal


----------



## regenschirm (20. Juni 2005)

klausbyte am 20.06.2005 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> kaioshin am 20.06.2005 16:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wobei dieser Schaden auf alle in der Nähe befindlichen Mobs wirkt. Das hat nicht nur Vorteile. Wenn zum Beispiel ein Mage einen der Mobs sheept, wird der Mob beim Auslösen der Feueriger Waffe wieder zurückverwandelt.

Danach musst du dir vom Mage hören lassen, dass deine Verzauberung, bzw. deine Waffe, Scheisse ist.


----------



## Stiller_Meister (20. Juni 2005)

klausbyte am 20.06.2005 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> archwizard80 am 20.06.2005 11:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Argent Crusader
> Binds when picked up
> Two-Hand	Staff
> 127 - 191 Damage	Speed 3.00
> ...



Hui, hab ich was verpasst?????? Ist das levemaximum nicht 60?^^
oder was hat die 62 zu bedeuten?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (20. Juni 2005)

klausbyte am 20.06.2005 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> kaioshin am 20.06.2005 16:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und wieso ist das (auf Arthas) dann so billig im Vergleich zu den anderen Verzauberungen?


----------



## kaioshin (20. Juni 2005)

regenschirm am 20.06.2005 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei dieser Schaden auf alle in der Nähe befindlichen Mobs wirkt. Das hat nicht nur Vorteile. Wenn zum Beispiel ein Mage einen der Mobs sheept, wird der Mob beim Auslösen der Feueriger Waffe wieder zurückverwandelt.
> 
> Danach musst du dir vom Mage hören lassen, dass deine Verzauberung, bzw. deine Waffe, Scheisse ist.



ach das macht nix, als jäger hab ich sowieso nix im nahkampf zu suchen, es sei denn ich spiel grad gegen nen andern spieler, da is der nahkampf unausweichbar und n bisschen schaden ist da immer nett 

ausserdem hab ich vor, mehrere waffensets zusammenzusuchen. und zwar dreimal ein Paar von dem da -> [knochenzersplitterndes kriegsbeil] aus stratholme ^^
jedes paar mit ner andern verzauberung (dämonentöten, icy chill und fiery weapon. vielleicht noch n Paar mit dem zauberverstärker)
dann kann ich wechseln wenns in ne instanz geht


----------



## klausbyte (20. Juni 2005)

MiffiMoppelchen am 20.06.2005 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 20.06.2005 16:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



weil die zutaten halt recht günstig geworden sind, ist nur ne level 265 verzauberung wenn ichs richtig im kopf habe. wobei es schon eher 20-27g sein müssten, scheint nur ne phase zu sein ^^

werds mal editiern


----------



## klausbyte (20. Juni 2005)

regenschirm am 20.06.2005 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 20.06.2005 16:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



blödsinn.
das was du meinst ist ne verzauberung die aus nem item heraus gemacht wird, irgend so n quest im ödland. entspricht aber nicht der feurigen verzauberung von verzauberern


----------



## Iceman (21. Juni 2005)

klausbyte am 19.06.2005 23:02 schrieb:
			
		

> *+ Intelligenz (zweihänder, stäbe), (+3/+9)*
> Permanente Erhöhung der Intelligenz
> Leuchten: Gelb
> Kosten: 60-80g
> ...



Die +3 Stufen hiervon leuchten nicht.


----------



## regenschirm (21. Juni 2005)

klausbyte am 20.06.2005 23:30 schrieb:
			
		

> regenschirm am 20.06.2005 17:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wirklich?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (21. Juni 2005)

Was wäre denn eine gute Verzauberung für die Wirbelwindaxt  ( Flurry Axe ) ?


----------



## MPO (21. Juni 2005)

Kleiner tipp: Lasst die Finger von "Eisige Waffe". Procct alle 5 Jahre einmal, hät 10 Sekunden und ist einfach nur lausig. Optisch die beeindruckendste Verzauberung, von der Effektivität aber die schlechteste. Theoretisch eigentlich nur für Dolchschurken tauglich, die brauchen aber jedes Fitzelchen an Schaden. Lifestealing oder Crusader lohnt deutlich mehr.


----------



## Exar-K (21. Juni 2005)

Moin, bin Jäger und hab nun 2 dieser Dinger http://www.thottbot.com/?i=37158
Welche Verzauberungen würdet ihr mir dafür empfehlen?
Eisige Waffe is imo nutzlos, da mein Wingclip instant ist. Life Steal eher auch, da ich nie lange im Nahkampf bin.
Hab jetzt auf der ersten Kreuzfahrer und für die Zweite schwanke ich zwischen +5 oder feurige Waffe. Was meint ihr?


----------



## klausbyte (21. Juni 2005)

Exar-K am 21.06.2005 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, bin Jäger und hab nun 2 dieser Dinger http://www.thottbot.com/?i=37158
> Welche Verzauberungen würdet ihr mir dafür empfehlen?
> Eisige Waffe is imo nutzlos, da mein Wingclip instant ist. Life Steal eher auch, da ich nie lange im Nahkampf bin.
> Hab jetzt auf der ersten Kreuzfahrer und für die Zweite schwanke ich zwischen +5 oder feurige Waffe. Was meint ihr?



jäger rennen ganz gern mit unheilig rum und noch was anderem. unheilig hällt übrigens 15 statt 10 sek 

achja: theoreeeeeetisch wär ja eisiger hauch das beste für jäger, da er slowed.
aber wie mpo schon gesagt hat kam der bei ihm net sonderlich oft.
man streitet sich ziemlich über die procrate, ich hab schon von einmal pro mob gehört, war allerdings ein pala, bei dem sollten die kämpfe länger dauern als bei mpos schurken ^^ weiss net obs daran lag, aber es gibt au durchaus zufriedene kunden mit dieser verzauberung 

achja beim zweihänder seh ich immer mehr jäger die +9 int drauf haben. 
teils vielelicht weil die gelbe verzauberung cool aussieht, aber wohl weils halt passiv was bringt über die dauer.


----------



## klausbyte (21. Juni 2005)

MiffiMoppelchen am 21.06.2005 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Was wäre denn eine gute Verzauberung für die Wirbelwindaxt  ( Flurry Axe ) ?


kommt drauf an was du für ne klasse hast ^^ 
aber ein crusader lässt sich immer empfehlen. (mainhand)
auf die andere hand dann lebensdiebstahl oder feurige (offhand)

oder für mainhand damageverzauberung (wegen manchen sachen die vom waffenschaden abhängig sind) und offhand crusader.


eine damageverzaubeurng empfehl ich grundsätzlich bei langsamen waffen, weil man die halt eher für bestimmte skills nutzt wo man au hohen waffenschaden braucht, und n noch höherer halt noch besser wäre


----------



## klausbyte (21. Juni 2005)

Iceman am 21.06.2005 01:19 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 19.06.2005 23:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja +9 leuchtet nur, sollt ich editiern


----------



## Max_Power (21. Juni 2005)

MPO am 21.06.2005 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Kleiner tipp: Lasst die Finger von "Eisige Waffe". Procct alle 5 Jahre einmal, hät 10 Sekunden und ist einfach nur lausig. Optisch die beeindruckendste Verzauberung, von der Effektivität aber die schlechteste. Theoretisch eigentlich nur für Dolchschurken tauglich, die brauchen aber jedes Fitzelchen an Schaden. Lifestealing oder Crusader lohnt deutlich mehr.



Nebeneffekt: Der Party-Hexenmeister wird seine primäre Fluchlast auf euch statt auf die Mobs loslassen, wenn ihr das Debuff-Limit mit sinnlosigkeiten wie Eisiger Hauch zuspammt. was is euch lieber, daß der kleine (aber zähe) zombie da ma kurz sinnlos gefrostet wird oder doch lieber z.B. seine Feuer/Eis-Resis um 60 runtergekloppt bekommt (was den gruppen-mage freut),  bei seinen schatten/arkane-resis 60 verliert (mage/hexer/schattenpriest freuen sich) oder einfach mal kaum damage macht (tanks freuen sich).
zum Glück is mein Hexer beim Verzaubern noch nich soweit (und trotzdem der höchste der Gilde), da kommt keiner der anderen Gildenspieler auf die idee, sich so ne kacke draufmachen zu lassen (kost ja geld bei gilden-externen *g*)...

von den sachen, die dich bisher kann, is +Intel das beste für Stäbe (die ja eh keiner für DpS nutzt, oder? +Wille würd ich als Hexenmeister nichmal mit der Kneifzange anfassen, ich regenerier mich am gegner *g*
Dämonentöten würde ich sofort jenseits der 10G ansiedeln, denn allein die scheiß elixiere kosten ja 2G. dazu noch n Splitter für 2G und n bisschen Staub (aus Items für 1-2G)... und von irgendwas muß man auch leben.
aber im endeffekt sind Dämonentöten, Elementargeist töten und Wildtier töten nix wert, denn wie oft gehts genau gegen diesen typ mob? da kommt man mit +dam generell besser.


----------



## klausbyte (21. Juni 2005)

Max_Power am 21.06.2005 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> MPO am 21.06.2005 11:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich weiss nich auf welchem server du spielst, aber anscheinend auf einem recht neueren wenn du der höchste verzauberer bist.
früher kostete dämonentöten auch 10-12g, als ich der höchste verzauberer in meiner gilde war ^^

aber in 2 monaten habt ihr die preise wie sie in der liste stehen


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (21. Juni 2005)

klausbyte am 21.06.2005 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 21.06.2005 11:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wäre für einen Schamanen mit der Axt...


----------



## klausbyte (21. Juni 2005)

MiffiMoppelchen am 21.06.2005 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 21.06.2005 16:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da die wohl eh nich so lange behällst würd ich ne feurige drauf machen. is au net so ganz teuer


----------



## kaioshin (21. Juni 2005)

Max_Power am 21.06.2005 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> aber im endeffekt sind Dämonentöten, (..) nix wert, denn wie oft gehts genau gegen diesen typ mob? da kommt man mit +dam generell besser.



ich sag nur "jäger quest" 
da kann das schon hilfreich sein.

oder denk mal an die armen chinesischen goldfarmer die in azshara tag für tag bei den satyren rumhängen *g*


----------



## Exar-K (21. Juni 2005)

klausbyte am 21.06.2005 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Exar-K am 21.06.2005 15:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thx erstmal. Eisige Waffe ist für Jäger nahezu nutzlos, da Winclip auch slowed und das sogar wesentlich besser .   
Und ist außerdem instant.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (21. Juni 2005)

klausbyte am 21.06.2005 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 21.06.2005 16:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und wenn ich sie länger behalte? Ich renn ja nicht den ganzen Tag nur durch die hohen Instanzen und bekomme nach lvl42 (ab da kann man die Wirbelwindaxt nutzen) erstmal lange Zeit keine bessere Waffe...


----------



## Max_Power (23. Juni 2005)

klausbyte am 21.06.2005 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiss nich auf welchem server du spielst, aber anscheinend auf einem recht neueren wenn du der höchste verzauberer bist.
> früher kostete dämonentöten auch 10-12g, als ich der höchste verzauberer in meiner gilde war ^^
> 
> aber in 2 monaten habt ihr die preise wie sie in der liste stehen



ich sag ja nur: höchster verzauberer der *gilde*... auf Kel'Thuzad gibts mehr 300er Verzauberer als potentielle Kunden.


----------



## klausbyte (24. Juni 2005)

MiffiMoppelchen am 21.06.2005 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 21.06.2005 17:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hm kenn mich mit shami net so aus, zu empfehlen is halt au was deinem geldbeutel passt ^^
unheilige /eisige würd ich nur klassen empfehlen die ständig im nahkampf sind, also net  wirklich für schami
wenn du skills hast die vom waffenschaden abhängig sind vielleicht auch n +damage (hat schami das?)


----------

